# Tuningchip for my Maxima SE?



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm from Sweden and Maxima is not so popular as it is in US. I want to buy "Tuningship" from Stillen. I have Nissan Maxima SE (I guess, Engine ) 94 DOCH and I have Automatic gearshift. My problem is there is two chips, one for "NAC" and the other "NAF" (Stillen ECU )
I have try to mail them but they won't answer. Does somebody know the terms?!
I need help!


----------

